# Question about repair costs for a 24-70 2.8ii and maybe a 1DX



## Cheekysascha (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey everyone, so earlier today I was up hiking on the Norwegian mountains when I slipped really badly and injured my ankle but more importantly cracked the back mount of my 24-70 on my 1dx. the back end of the lens is mounted on the camera and the lens came off flying, the elements don't look cracked.

I'm wondering if any of you might be able to give me an estimate on repair costs for this here are a few pictures of the lens.


thankfully the 1DX brick like as it is, is fine from what I can tell, takes pictures and still autofocuses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2016)

Lenses are designed to break like that with shear stress. Cost will depend on your local policies. In the US, Canon generally has a fixed repair price for every product (which applies whether it needs a minor tweak or a complete overhaul), other regions base it on the actual repairs needed, which in your case will depend on any internal damage to the lens. Best to call Canon...


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lenses are designed to break like that with shear stress. Cost will depend on your local policies. In the US, Canon generally has a fixed repair price for every product (which applies whether it needs a minor tweak or a complete overhaul), other regions base it on the actual repairs needed, which in your case will depend on any internal damage to the lens. Best to call Canon...



Yeah I just did didn't sound too good from what the rep said on the phone, hopefully it won't be too expensive, thanks for the reply though, love reading your posts on here!


----------



## kaihp (Jan 9, 2016)

+1 on neuros comment but I would add to have your 1Dx checked for focusing.

Back in October my 5D3+100L slipped off my shoulder and landed on the lens hood in relatively soft dirt. The 100L focuses correctly but the body needed an adjustment.


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Hey everyone, so earlier today I was up hiking on the Norwegian mountains when I slipped really badly and injured my ankle *but more importantly cracked the back mount of my 24-70 on my 1dx*. the back end of the lens is mounted on the camera and the lens came off flying, the elements don't look cracked.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you might be able to give me an estimate on repair costs for this here are a few pictures of the lens.
> 
> ...


I feel for you. Back in 1989 the widest end of my zoom was 35mm. So I was walking backwards and fell in a ditch! I managed to fall standing rather vertically and my EOS620 and the lens didn't even touch anywhere! I just was bruised and I had to bye some new clothes ;D


----------



## docsmith (Jan 9, 2016)

+1 on contacting canon.

I slipped on some rocks while photographing waterfalls in early November. My 24-70II sheared at the exact same place. But,unfortunately mine rolled into the stream. I dried and sent to Canon. Because of the water damage, it was too expensive to repair. I suspect you'll have better luck without the water damage.


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 9, 2016)

Pity the rock the 1Dx hit...

Check out if CPS will save you some cash - http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services.do


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 9, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> Pity the rock the 1Dx hit...
> 
> Check out if CPS will save you some cash - http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/services.do



Haha it actually cracked the rock and ice that it hit, now I'm in the "my 1DX is a real brick that I use as a hammer now" club 

Thanks for the link and cheer up!


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 9, 2016)

docsmith said:


> +1 on contacting canon.
> 
> I slipped on some rocks while photographing waterfalls in early November. My 24-70II sheared at the exact same place. But,unfortunately mine rolled into the stream. I dried and sent to Canon. Because of the water damage, it was too expensive to repair. I suspect you'll have better luck without the water damage.



Ouch a crack and rolled into water? i'm so sorry to hear that, how much did they quote you the repair would cost? at the moment my cps rep said it would be around 500-900 euros


----------



## docsmith (Jan 10, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on contacting canon.
> ...



Cheaper to buy a new one. So I collected insurance and did just that.


----------



## daniela (Jan 10, 2016)

docsmith said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



Is your equipment insured? Then contact the company and ask, which procedure they require. My husband got one of his primes exchanged and one fixed, when he had an similar accident in the mountains some years ago.
Buying an new one will be the last option. How old is your lens? If it´s just a newer one and there will be no optical problem, why don´t you let it be fixed?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Cheekysascha. 
I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune, I really hope that your ankle injury is truly less important than the injury to your camera, possessions can be replaced or repaired, our bodies mend but not always to as new spec. 
From previous discussions here I understand that even moderate shocks can adjust the AF mechanism in even the toughest cameras. I would at least check it using your preferred AFMA method, if it is different now from previous adjustments it might be prudent to get it adjusted by Canon. 
I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your quip about your 1Dx being a hammer. 
Wishing you a speedy and full recovery. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cheekysascha said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > Pity the rock the 1Dx hit...
> ...


----------



## docsmith (Jan 10, 2016)

daniela said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Cheekysascha said:
> ...



The insurance company wanted to cut me a check, so I let them. It is a newer lens, but I took Canon at their word that it would cost more to repair, due to the physical/water damage, than a new lens would cost.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cheekysascha.
> I'm sorry to hear of your misfortune, I really hope that your ankle injury is truly less important than the injury to your camera, possessions can be replaced or repaired, our bodies mend but not always to as new spec.
> From previous discussions here I understand that even moderate shocks can adjust the AF mechanism in even the toughest cameras. I would at least check it using your preferred AFMA method, if it is different now from previous adjustments it might be prudent to get it adjusted by Canon.
> I'm sorry but I had to laugh at your quip about your 1Dx being a hammer.
> ...



Thanks for the well wishes! I think I'm on my way back to full health, just a bit sore on my back and shoulders still but I'm almost able to fully walk again so thats good!

and yeah I had a 5DIII fall down once and sent it in for repair apparently the inside frame shifted so the mode dial button came straight off, so once I'm back home after a long 7 hour drive and flight I'll send it into Canon a long with the broken 24-70 and maybe even my 70-200 seeing as it's focus has been a bit off lately too.

Also glad I made you laugh  it's true though, to cope with the shock my first instinct was to laugh about how it made a crack in the rock and ice it hit, it's insane to think how though these 1D series bodies are!


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 18, 2016)

Update for anyone wondering.

I sent the lens and camera in turns out the 1DX had the sensor broke, the mirror shifted and the autofocus broken and will cost 950 euros to repair.

the lens back part replacement will cost 350 euros however that cost might go up as they said they can't tell what else might be broken with the lens until they replace it.

So on the bright side I don't have to buy a brand new 1DX at least haha


----------



## kaihp (Jan 18, 2016)

Ow that hurts. Good that you had it checked up though.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 18, 2016)

Be grateful you are ok. In the USA, it is much more expensive to repair an ankle than a lens!

Unless you are living off of the taxpayers, but then you'd be cheating if you had a 1DX...

Watch your step!


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 21, 2016)

Update 3:

Turns out it's an extra 200 euro cost because the prism in the camera is broken as well.

So now it's a total cost 1.5k euros with an estimated 1k being added on top of that for the lens because the glass inside might be broken :'( :'( not a good start to the year for my wallet


----------



## Vikmnilu (Jan 21, 2016)

One quick question?

Did you insure your photo equipment? I highly recommend it. In Finland, where I live, it is included in your home insurance if it is not over 5000 Euros. A small fee would be paid (e.g. 150 Eur ) and then the company would cover the rest, which is great.

it is a pain to pay that for an accident. Hope you are well and get your equipment back soon!

Victor


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Hey everyone, so earlier today I was up hiking on the Norwegian mountains when I slipped really badly and injured my ankle but more importantly cracked the back mount of my 24-70 on my 1dx. the back end of the lens is mounted on the camera and the lens came off flying, the elements don't look cracked.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you might be able to give me an estimate on repair costs for this here are a few pictures of the lens.
> 
> ...



Were you using neck or shoulder strap at the time? These are not good options for hiking. When you walk, the camera bounces around. When you trip, the camera hits the ground. I prefer camera clip such as capture pro. I clip the camera to the waist belt or backpack so that i have quick access. And if i trip i have my hands free to break the fall.


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 21, 2016)

Vikmnilu said:


> One quick question?
> 
> Did you insure your photo equipment? I highly recommend it. In Finland, where I live, it is included in your home insurance if it is not over 5000 Euros. A small fee would be paid (e.g. 150 Eur ) and then the company would cover the rest, which is great.
> 
> ...



No stupidly I didn't, I just signed up for CPS platinum a month before the camera and lens broke, home insurance covers that in Finland? that's pretty cool! i'm not sure if it covers that here in Norway I'll try and check if it does, thanks for the tip! and thank you!


----------



## Cheekysascha (Jan 21, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> Cheekysascha said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, so earlier today I was up hiking on the Norwegian mountains when I slipped really badly and injured my ankle but more importantly cracked the back mount of my 24-70 on my 1dx. the back end of the lens is mounted on the camera and the lens came off flying, the elements don't look cracked.
> ...




I had a shoulder strap but I was holding it in my hand as I had just taken a picture and the second I put it down to check the screen I slipped on the ice I had a foot on and it fell on the ground haha so don't think it would have helped but I'll check the strap out thank you!


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> Vikmnilu said:
> 
> 
> > One quick question?
> ...



I broke my 24-70 f/2.8LII on vacation in the US, Yosemite actually.  the accident was my own foult, but still I got it covered on my Norwegian home insurance. My travel insurance didnt cover it.

Edit: the repair estimate in Norway was equal to 2100 USD so it was cheaper to get a new one. I got a new lens.

Tried to have it repaired in the US. The price estimate was 390USD, but they wouldnt help me since I didnt live there..


----------

